# Need Mobile Workstation ( Dell Precision M6700 or other? )



## joseph55 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello Tech Gurus,

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:*

I am an Engineering Student. I want to buy a mobile workstation ( Laptop ).
I will use this system for both work and gaming. 
Applications I will be running: Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator, Sketchbook Pro, Visual Studio, After Effects, 3ds Max or Maya.
Games: Call of duty series, Crysis series, Dead Space series, Metro series
Additional Work:
(i) I will also use it for Crypto Currency Mining like Bitcoin and Litecoin.
(ii) I am also planning to participate in Folding@Home and Seti@Home.
(iii) As a Computer Science Student I will also use it for programming.
(iv) Data Mining.
(v) Will also be using Virtual Machines and Emulators.
Message: I have a habit of running multiple applications simultaneously, like I do sometimes run Photoshop, Bridge and After Effects together and sometimes, Photoshop, Visual Studio and MS word Together.
All the games that I have mentioned I have already played, and I am not sure which game I might purchase in Future. Like I have nothing to play right now but any game "X" might come in market and I decide to try it. So I can't exactly specify which game I will be playing in future! 
*So my work will include Programming, Graphics, Designing, Multimedia, Gaming, Data Mining, Neural Data Networks.*

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*

Upto 1 Lakh not more than that. Or if I can get good system by spending 10-20K more I am ready to do that.
My Plan is to buy Dell Precision M6700. What's its cost in India? And What Configuration I should go for? Is there any better mobile workstation other than this or by any other Company?

*3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*

Maybe. I haven't done overclocking before. So, should I go for overclocking depending on my work?

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:*

Windows 7 Ultimate Edition.

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:*

Hard Drive space doesn't matter. I will be using External Hard Drives. Hard Drive which will come pre-installed with the mobile Workstation will be enough irrespective of its size.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:*

No, I don't not plan to buy a monitor. But I will be using a 17'' Monitor to extend the screen.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:*

As it will be a Mobile Workstation ( Laptop ). No extra components needed. 

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:
*
Within 6 Months or as soon as I get the desired system or configuration.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:*

I have assembled before. But in this case I don't need to do any assembling.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:*

First Choice: Bangalore. Second Choice: Delhi.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:*
(i) Do you think I need to increase my budget?
(ii) Will workstation be good for gaming? As Graphics card used in Workstations aren't good for gaming!
(iii) My First Choice is Dell Precision M6700, Do you think its best or Do I need to change my taste. Be free to advice me.
(iv) Be very elaborative in explaining like why you recommend this configuration or system? etc.

Thank You.

Need Quick Help! Anyone Please!


----------



## joseph55 (Aug 6, 2013)

No one For Help?! :O :'(


----------



## aj1nkya (Aug 6, 2013)

Dell Precision series is perfect for Autodesk software. It has Autodesk certified professional graphics card so performance will be good. 

You can go for Dell Precison M6700 workstation. Check its low spec version which is for $1459. It has AMD® FirePro® M6000 Mobility Pro Graphics which is a good professional graphics card. You can customize it and add more RAM as low spec version has only 2 GB of RAM 

You can see its review here. AMD FirePro M6000 - NotebookCheck.net Tech
It also has game benchmarks. You will be able to run games in Mid to high setting.


----------



## joseph55 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks, but I don't think Low Specification will be enough! If you or anyone can recommend me what configuration I should go for or any other workstation!


----------



## joseph55 (Aug 13, 2013)

Need More suggestion Guys!!


----------



## joseph55 (Aug 25, 2013)

Bump! Short on Suggestions!


----------

